# Tea Shop - Little Alne, Warwickshire



## lozcs (8 Apr 2012)

Fond a lovely (newly opened this week I believe) tea shop on the way "Truly Scrumptious" http://www.trulyscrumptious-cake.co.uk/ - worth a visit if you are out that way.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2012)

Just checking how big "White Horse Hill" is, and therefore if it is worth an extra cake!


----------

